# [Ubuntu] Ndiswrapper ohne CD oder Internet



## Jellysheep (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
ich hab mir Ubuntu 9.10 64 Bit vom Usb-Stick installiert, das hat perfekt funktioniert!  und möchte jetzt über meinen Fritz-Stick Internet haben, dafür brauch ich aber Ndiswrapper. 
Der installiert sich nur über CD (Bei Paketquellen angegeben) und das funktioniert über USB Stick nicht. Über gemountetes ISO geht es auch nicht, und Internet hab ich ja noch nicht. 
Gibt es den Ndiswrapper zum Herunterladen für meine Version?


----------



## deepthroat (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi.





Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> ich hab mir Ubuntu 9.10 64 Bit vom Usb-Stick installiert, das hat perfekt funktioniert!  und möchte jetzt über meinen Fritz-Stick Internet haben, dafür brauch ich aber Ndiswrapper.
> Der installiert sich nur über CD (Bei Paketquellen angegeben)


Was meinst du damit?


Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> und das funktioniert über USB Stick nicht.


Warum nicht?


Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Über gemountetes ISO geht es auch nicht


Warum nicht?


Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> und Internet hab ich ja noch nicht.


Das ist klar. 


Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es den Ndiswrapper zum Herunterladen für meine Version?


Die ndiswrapper Kernelmodule sind schon drin. Was du noch installieren kannst sind die ndiswrapper-utils. http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/amd64/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9/download

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (2. Dezember 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> Was meinst du damit?
> Warum nicht?
> Warum nicht?
> ...


Danke für den Link, das versuche ich mal... 
Also, wenn ich in das "Software-Center" gehe, zeigt es bei Ndiswrapper nur den "Installieren"-Button an, wenn ich vorher bei Paketquellen die Installations-CD gewählt hab. 
Wenn ich das wähle und "Installieren" klicke, dann kommt die Meldung "Bitte legen sie die CD Karmic Koala ... ein" (oder so ähnlich). 
Das gleiche kommt auch, wenn ich das ISO der Installations-CD mounte.


----------



## deepthroat (2. Dezember 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Danke für den Link, das versuche ich mal...
> Also, wenn ich in das "Software-Center" gehe, zeigt es bei Ndiswrapper nur den "Installieren"-Button an


Es gibt kein Paket namens "ndiswrapper". Du meinst nicht etwa das Paket "ndisgtk"? 

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (2. Dezember 2009)

Bei Synaptic gibt es das nicht, aber beim Software-Center (siehe Anhang). 
Ich habs jetzt aber geschafft, Internet zu bekommen und schreib das gerade vom Ubuntu.  Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## deepthroat (2. Dezember 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Bei Synaptic gibt es das nicht, aber beim Software-Center (siehe Anhang).


Und da ist dir nicht aufgefallen, das dort ganz deutlich die Rede von ndisgtk ist?!

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (2. Dezember 2009)

Oh, jetzt schon, wo du's sagst... 
Jetzt geht aber auch das Internet nicht mehr... wenn man auf das Signalstärke-Symbol klickt, kommt nur noch "Kabelverbindungen"...


----------



## Jellysheep (8. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir kommt jetzt so jedes vierte Mal Hochfahren die WLAN-Netze im Netzwerk-Applet beim einmaligen Draufklicken. 
Ich hab schon alles durchprobiert, die /etc/conf/interfaces (oder so) bearbeitet, mit wpa_supplicant versucht, auch den WLAN-Treiber für Linux heruntergeladen (allerdings scheitert das "maken"). 
Jetzt geht nicht mal mehr das WLAN, wenn der Stick erkannt wird. Erst kommt eine Verbindung, dann ist sie wieder weg usw.
Weiß vielleicht noch jemand eine Lösung? 
Es gibt ja noch einen anderen Netzwerkmanager als das Applet, hab aber vergessen, wie das heißt... Wie hieß das nochmal? CI oder so...


----------



## deepthroat (8. Dezember 2009)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir kommt jetzt so jedes vierte Mal Hochfahren die WLAN-Netze im Netzwerk-Applet beim einmaligen Draufklicken.
> Ich hab schon alles durchprobiert, die /etc/conf/interfaces (oder so) bearbeitet, mit wpa_supplicant versucht, auch den WLAN-Treiber für Linux heruntergeladen (allerdings scheitert das "maken").


Dann hast du etwas falsch gemacht...


Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt geht nicht mal mehr das WLAN, wenn der Stick erkannt wird. Erst kommt eine Verbindung, dann ist sie wieder weg usw.
> Weiß vielleicht noch jemand eine Lösung?
> Es gibt ja noch einen anderen Netzwerkmanager als das Applet, hab aber vergessen, wie das heißt... Wie hieß das nochmal? CI oder so...


http://wicd.sourceforge.net/

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (8. Dezember 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Dann hast du etwas falsch gemacht...


Bei welchen von den Dingen? 
Danke für den Link!


----------



## Jellysheep (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
ich hab jetzt wicd installiert, und bin echt zufrieden damit, weil man übersichtlich mehrere Einstellungen treffen kann. 
Das Internet läuft jetzt auch nach jedem Hochfahren  *FREU*, wahrscheinlich, wei ich mal so etwas wie


> ndiswrapper -ma


oder so eingegeben hab. 
Danke dir, deepthroat!


----------

